
Why does Apple bundle the Yahoo Stock App as a default feature? - hbarka
The Yahoo Stock app surfaces mostly churn news generated for  stock price manipulation. Why isn&#x27;t there a cleaner alternative pinned by Apple?
======
dawie
Still. Why does apple use the yahoo data feed for its default app? It's shit.

------
minimaxir
The native Stock app is made by Apple; it just uses Yahoo data.

------
schappim
Apple does not bundle the Yahoo Stock App.

